# Brauche Hilfe bei Rohlingen!



## FunkJoker (4. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

also ich habe vor ne CD zu brennen habe ne ganz normale aldi Rohling mit 700 MB und das was ich drauf brennen will ist nun 788  MB groß. Muss ich dieses Datei teilen? Also es ist ein Film. Oder gibs ne möglichkeit dsa da drauf zu bekommen?

oder muss ich mir jetzt ne 800 mb Rohling kaufen?

Bei eienm freund passt der Film auf eine CD!

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

also da ich annehme das du ein Image von dem Film hast (also .bin) und eine passende Cue datei und wir uns hier gerade über einen SVCD-Film unterhalten kannst du den mit Nero brennen ohne Probleme. 

800er Rohlinge würde ich nur Kaufen, wenn dein Brenner diese unterstützt denn sonst kann er damit nix anfangen.


----------



## Echo (4. November 2003)

versuchs mal einfach mit überbrennen
meistens ist die Dateigrösse falsch angegeben
bei den meisten Brenner programmen wie Z.B.Nero klappt das dann 
einstellungen bekommst du raus wenn du in der Hilfe überbrennen
eingibst 

echo


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Nero bzw die meisten Brenner können aber nur 1% überbrennen.


----------



## FunkJoker (4. November 2003)

Also ne es ist nen Film in mpg Format.

Und der ist 788 MB groß und der zeigt mir eben unten (bei nero) an, das es zu groß ist. Ich habs mal versucht. Ich hab dann einfach auf brennen geklickt und dann sagt er mir.. von wegen ich bräuchte eine Cd mit mehr Mb Platz.

Naja mein Problem ist eben das, dass bei einem Freund wunderbar funktioniert, doch ich kann ja jetzt nicht immer zu ihm rennen mitm pc nur damit er mir 2 cd's brennt =)

Was mache ich nun also falsch ? =(

mfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Dann frag mal deinen Freund ob der ne cue datei (Also eine Datei die startpunkt der einzelnen Tracks festlegt) hat. Wenn ja dann nenn den mpg File in bin um. Das macht nichts denn beides sind binary files. dann kannst du das File brennen.


----------



## FunkJoker (4. November 2003)

Aber wenn ich jetzt das in ne bin datei umnennee dann brauch ich ja wieder ne cue ! Oder?

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

frag doch einfach mal deinen Kollegen wie der das gemacht hat, bei dem hat es doch funktioniert, oder nicht.


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. November 2003)

Nicht als Daten-CD sondern als (S)-VCD in Nero brennen, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Ich denke du wirst VCD wählen müssen.


----------



## tuxracer (5. November 2003)

zur zusätzlichen Erklärung.


Eine Daten CD fasst in etwa 700 bis 710 MB je nach Rohling.
Diese Daten verwenden aber nicht die zusätzlichen sektoren, welche diverse Zusatzinfos, zur Verwaltung der Daten in sich bergen.


Nun eine Film CD (VCD / SVCD) benötigt diese zusatzinfos nicht, und deshalb ist bei diesem Format der Mögliche Platz auf einem 700er Rohling auch in etwa 880MB (dieser Wert ist ohne Gewähr) an Filmdaten.

Sobald Du aber die mpg Datei als Daten auf CD brennst, geht das eben wegen der Grösse nicht, wohingegen als VCD SVCD gehts.


----------



## FunkJoker (5. November 2003)

hey,

ihr seid schatzies =)

dank euch habt mir echt weiter geholfen jetzt funtionietr alles wunderbar und ich bin glücklich.

Danke nochmal an euch alle die mir geholfen haben.. echt super !


MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## LordDestiny (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi FunkJoker.

Jeder Block einer CD enthält 2352 Byte Daten, wovon bei normalen Daten-CDs nur 2048 genutzt werden. Der Rest geht für Checksummen, etc. drauf. Legst Du jedoch mit Nero eine (S)VCD an, so stehen die vollen 2352 Byte zur Verfügung, was den zusätzlichen Speicherplatz erklärt. Somit passen auf einen Rohling ca. 15% mehr Daten als im Normalfall.
Der Mehrspeicher wird allerdings durch die nun fehlenden Prüfsummen erkauft, was manchmal durch vereinzelte Jitter-Effekte auf den CDs zu sehen ist(Farbblöcke), wenn sie verkratzt sind oder zu schnell gebrannt wurden.
Umgehen kannst Du dies jedoch nicht, da jeder Player die Daten fortlaufend liest und eine Fehlerkorrektur wie sie bei Daten-CDs existiert nicht unterstützt.

CU,
LD


----------

